# Misting System



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been asked to install a misting system,


does anyone have experence installin these bad boys?

who makes a top quality misting system?

yea i googled, but i am going to ask the zone for help :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I have been asked to install a misting system,
> 
> 
> does anyone have experence installin these bad boys?
> ...


Talk to Dunbar!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And just what exactly are we growing?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

hey now, he aint in BC:thumbsup:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this for a grocery store, a public assembly area, or a private patio?

Codes will vary, but any system will require backflow protection, and a very good filter set up. If it is run several hours every day, there will be on going maintenance needed.

If there are water restrictions where you are, you need to find out if the misting system is even allowed at all.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

They want to use a misting system to cool there outside patio. High-Pressure system 800-1000.


----------

